# The Planted Tank: A Pictorial Saga



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm finally planting my tank!!! I'll be updating this thread with pictures as it progresses.

*Sealing the divider.* This is setting my plans back 2 days as I wait for the sealant to dry but the sturdy divider is worth the wait.

















*Waiting for it to dry.* Fish and Blue Jeans are not happy with the current situation. They are both in my 1 gallon hospital tanks. For the next 2 days the poor boys won't get any heat or have their usual 5 gallons to swim in. (The post-it is just to remind me what time I glued the divider so I know when I can re-fill the tank).









*Meanwhile.* The two snails, filter, heater, gravel, and my two apons are in a sterilite tub with the tank water. I'm trying to keep my cycle as stable as possible so I can clone the tank once I put the eco-complete in.

















Monday afternoon I will be putting everyone back in the tank once I put the eco-complete in. Again to try to keep the cycle stable I will be putting almost all of the old tank water back in. For the next week I will be testing twice daily to make sure my prams stay normal. Tune back in on monday for updated pics :-D


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't wait to see the updated pics, it looks great so far.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! Taking notes.


----------



## KappaFish (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats cool. Do you have any new plans or decor for your tank?


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

I was considering a couple means of replanting my aquarium in the future and/or when I decide to expand, and I wondered if something like sterilte would be good for temporary housing.

Where do you rest your heater? Just on the gravel? do you have to worrry about it cooking the sterilite?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

BFC thanks! Vaygirl.. always glad to share my experiences.

Kappafish.. I'm will be planting the tank with low light plants. Java Moss, Java Fern, Anubias, and Crypts to start out with. I will also be adding driftwood that I collected and treated myself to give the tank a more natural look. I won't be using any more resin decorations as the fish will prefer to hide and sleep in the plants. Once the tank is planted I will be adding a few broken terra cotta pots to make caves for the 10 ghost shrimp I will be getting.

TT... The sterilite is great. The heater hasn't affected it at all. The only problem is the suction cups don't stay on very well. My heater is just sitting in the water at a diagonal so its not even touching it right now. Many people even use these as full time tanks.. so the heater has no efffect on them. When I get my breeding operation running I'll probably use them for grow out tanks. I also will use them to grow plants in.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Can't wait to see it set up!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Today I put the eco-complete in. Both plants, filter, heater, and decorations are back in the tank. Once it gets a little less cloudy I'll be reintroducing the fish and snails. Now for some pics.

*Putting it all back into order.* I forgot to get a pic with just the e/c in there. This has a little tank water and both plants.








*Gravel Bag.* I filled it up a little too much








*Half old tank water*. Again to try to keep my cycled gravel stable I filled the tank halfway with old tank water.








*Filled all the way.* You can see how murky the water is.








*Waiting for it to clear.* I put the filter and heater back in to run while I waited for the murkiness to die down a little.









*Finally Clear.* I tested the water before trying to put the fish back in. All readings within normal limits.








*Decorations. *I'm putting the decorations back in until I can get home to collect and treat some driftwood. My parents live on a lake so I have a good supply;-)








*Waiting*. Blue Jeans and Fish waiting to be released. It was a long weekend for them.








*Checking things out.
*

















I will probably take the ugly rock bags out by the end of the week so I will put up finished pics then. I am going to a GBBA meeting in march and I will be getting more plants then. Once I get those planted I will put up more pics on this thread.

*A few extras: *(Click the pic to go to the full size)
The Snails: 
Spike 

Gary


My new (used) 4 gallon tank. This is Ember's new home. Ember is one of Vikkis fish and I can't wait to get him home  The hood is glued on with no getting it off unfortunately.. but I can get in/ out through the clear part where I assume the light went.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

It looks great! Good job! I'm also getting one of Vikki's fish, Fishy and I can't WAIT to get him


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks. I'm super excited about the whole process. I can't wait to get more plants and the driftwood in there.. It should look amazing.

I'm excited to meet Ember. He should be arriving at my parents house this weekend and they are keeping him until I can get my car fixed and go up and get him. Mailing to my college is WAY unreliable so this way is much easier. I just wish my car hadn't crapped out right before I needed to go home.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm getting Fishy sent to my house as well, there's no way I'd ship him to Troy. I'm going home this weekend to see my bf so if Fishy is there I'll bring him back with me Monday. I can't wait to meet Fishy either! You better keep us posted with pictures of him when you get him and have him settled


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

By him I mean Ember lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL oh I will. I constantly take pics of my guys.. I just don't post them as often as I should. Ember will be no exception.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks BFC. I'm happy with it for now but I'll be happier once I get more plants in there.. its still very sparse looking. I might get some more betta bulbs to sprout while I wait for the Betta Club meeting in march. I'm hoping the ec helps my current apons take off as they look kinda poorly.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't wait to see the pictures when you get the plants in. Gahh I'm so jealous.lol When I move out I'm planning on getting big tanks and dividing them...can't wait!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm considering planting my 10g, i'm just scared I'd kill the plants. They look bunches better than these fake plants from Wally world.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks GREAT!! I'm getting one of Vikki's fishies too.  But, I have to wait a little while to get her because we just got 2 feet of snow and it's gonna snow another 6-12 inches on wednesday. ((((


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I HATE snow!!! lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks DH. Yeah my sister's in VA got 32" over the weekend and its supposed to snow more today. I actually really miss the snow. After spending 5 years in GA where the only seasons are raining and hot snow seems like a welcome change.

I am sorry your having to wait on your fishy though.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Mmm I guess I'm the opposite 1f2f, I hate even living in south Alabama, the winters are too cold for me! I'd like to live somewhere where it's hot, all year 'round. I hate the cold.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It didn't bother me so much when I lived in Colorado, but then again, I was younger, too.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> It looks great! Good job! I'm also getting one of Vikki's fish, Fishy and I can't WAIT to get him


Yah it does look great! and I am getting one, too!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

veganchick said:


> Yah it does look great! and I am getting one, too!


Are you getting Blue?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Are you getting Blue?


yep! His home is all ready and set up!  I am so exited to get him!


----------

